# Kaufen Sie sich Add-ons zu Spielen?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (9. April 2007)

[x] Ja, immer!

Auch wenn mir das Hauptspiel nicht gefällt.


----------



## FossilZ (9. April 2007)

Teslatier am 09.04.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Ja, immer!
> 
> Auch wenn mir das Hauptspiel nicht gefällt.


100%!   

Kann es sein, das heute jemanden mal wieder 10000de Fragen eingefallen sind?
weil um die 10 neue umfragen an einem tag?


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2007)

ist da etwa jemandem langweilig ?


----------



## Teslatier (9. April 2007)

Bonkic am 09.04.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ist da etwa jemandem langweilig ?


Scheinbar. Aber immerhin mal wieder was zum voten.


----------



## hibbicon (9. April 2007)

Um die letzten 3 PCGamesumfragen mal zusammenzufassen.

Ja, Ich, zwischen 16 und 20 Jahren, kaufe regelmäßig im Internet Software, Addons eingeschlossen. 

Hier stinkt es auf einmal nach Marktforschung.


----------



## Succer (9. April 2007)

Teslatier am 09.04.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.04.2007 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Scrennshot des Monats Sektion steht immernoch auf Februar...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2007)

[X] Ab und zu, wenn das Hauptspiel gut war und das AddOn ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat. Gibt leider zu viele AddOn, die für knapp 30€ in den Läden stehen und inhaltlich einfach zu wenig bieten.
Aber da der Preis ja so schnell fällt ist es meist sowieso günstiger auf die "Gold-Edition" des Titels zu warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

Ich warte auch meistens auf die Gold Versionen.    

Ansonsten hol ich es mir nur, wenn mir das Hauptspiel wirklich gut gefallen hat und wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2007)

also, es könnt ja mal fälle geben, bei denen erst DURCH ein addon das hauptspiel interessant wird... 


ich hab seltsamerweise wenig games, bei denen ich überhaupt ein addon kaufen könnte...  ein paar davon hab ich verkauft, zB titan quest, wobei ich das gut fand, aber nicht so gut, dass ich es immer wieder spielen wollte.

mein vorletztes addon ist LoD für Diablo2. mein letzes warlords für CIV4. beides hat den spielspaß des hauptspiels weiter ehöht, war jeweils völlig o.k

warlords hatte ich aber wg. so ner MWSt-aktion für nur 14€ bekommen. hätte im nachinein dafür auch 25-30€ bezahlt.


aber auf ne gold-Ed warten WEGEN addon, nee... man weiß ja oft bei erscheinen des hauptgames nicht, ob es ein addon geben wird...

gothic2 hab ich mir aber erst gekauft, als es ne gold-Ed ink. addon gab. da war es aber dann wg. es preises, dass ich dachte "naja, mit addon 30€... eigentlich wollt ich G2 nicht spielen, aber bei dem preis, dann probier ich es mal aus..."


----------



## crackajack (10. April 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ab und zu, wenn das Hauptspiel gut war und das AddOn ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat, _sprich, mindestens gleich gut_. Gibt leider zu viele AddOn, die für knapp 30€ in den Läden stehen und inhaltlich einfach zu wenig bieten.
> Aber da der Preis ja so schnell fällt ist es meist sowieso günstiger auf die "Gold-Edition" des Titels zu warten.


[x] das kommt hin

Ich habe eig. nur MoH War Chest gekauft, ansonsten habe ich nur bei Gothic2 und Spellforce die addons. (pcgames sei dank   ) Irgendwie gehen die meisten Addons an mir vorüber bzw. ich habe einfach wenige Spiele, die überhaupt addons haben.
Lediglich Episode 2 von HL2 interessiert mich, wegen Portal und TF2, wobei ich HL2 noch gar nicht habe......hoffentlich gibt es da gleich eine Superduperpaket....


----------



## pcactionerik76 (10. April 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Da kommt eigentlich immer darauf an. Wenn es im Add-on z.B. bei Morrowind Bloodmoon gerade mal nur eine winzig kleine neue Insel gibt, kaufe ich es mir garantiert nicht, auch wenn mir das Hauptspiel gefällt!


----------



## Chemenu (10. April 2007)

pcactionerik76 am 10.04.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die einzigen AddOns die ich mir bisher gekauft habe waren Fist Alpha zu Vietcong und Extraction Point zu F.E.A.R. 

Ansonsten hab ich keine Spiele für die es AddOns gab/gibt, oder es war/ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Gerade überlege ich ob ich mir Shivering Isles zulegen soll...
... mal die Preise checken...  :-o


----------



## ich98 (10. April 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ab und zu, wenn das Hauptspiel gut war und das AddOn ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat. Gibt leider zu viele AddOn, die für knapp 30€ in den Läden stehen und inhaltlich einfach zu wenig bieten.
> Aber da der Preis ja so schnell fällt ist es meist sowieso günstiger auf die "Gold-Edition" des Titels zu warten.



Amen


----------



## N8Mensch (14. April 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt.


Ja das ist wieder so eine *komische* Umfrage bzw. die *Antworten*.
Es müsste ein Punkt für "Wenn mir das Addon gefällt" zum anklicken da sein und nicht "Wenn mir das Hauptspiel gefällt". Oder?

Wenn mir das Hauptspiel nicht gefällt, kann ich mir ja kein Addon kaufen, weil ich das Hauptspiel dann nicht habe.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2007)

Teslatier am 09.04.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Ja, immer!
> 
> Auch wenn mir das Hauptspiel nicht gefällt.


Auch wenn ich das Hauptspiel nicht besitze.






			
				hibbicon am 09.04.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die letzten 3 PCGamesumfragen mal zusammenzufassen.
> 
> Ja, Ich, zwischen 16 und 20 Jahren, kaufe regelmäßig im Internet Software, Addons eingeschlossen.
> 
> Hier stinkt es auf einmal nach Marktforschung.


löl, was dir so auffällt ^^


----------



## Sukultan (15. April 2007)

N8Mensch am 14.04.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die richtige Fragenauswahl scheint für die Leute ein echtes Problem zu sein. Ich kann die Quickpolls auch meistens nicht beantworten


----------



## jello (20. April 2007)

Bei mir isses derzeit so, dass ich ein Spiel in der LE/CE/SE  kaufe, die Add-ons abwarte und mir die Gold Edition hole... so geschehen bei _AoE3_, _NWN2_, _S2DnG_ und _SpellForce 2_... wobei die Gold Editionen bei allen vieren noch ausstehen. 

Wenn ich 'n Spiel [in der normalen Version] kaufe, warte ich manchmal ebenfalls die Gold Edition ab, weil da dann noch irgendwas drin ist, was man nicht durch's Add-on bekommt. Oder ich warte gleich ganz auf die GE.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2007)

[X] Nur wenn mir das Hauptspiel gefällt
Nun, das ist ja wohl Grundvoraussetzung. Wieso sollte ich mir ein Addon zulegen für ein Spiel, an dem ich eh keinen Spaß habe ?

[X] Ja, immer!
Bei bisherigen Blizzard-Spielen, die ich gekauft habe.

[X] Nein, mich interessiert nur das Hauptspiel!
- bei Nolf 2, wo das Addon einen anderen Hauptcharakter hat.
- bei The Sims, wo ich mir schon beim ersten Addon dachte "Das hätte ich eigentlich im Hauptprogramm erwartet." und welches dadurch, daß man zuviel Inhalt in die Addons verlagert hat, in die erste Kategorie gerutscht ist.

[ ] Add-ons? Kenne ich nicht.
Kenn' ich ja wohl. 

=> 
[X] Erstmal muß mir das Basisspiel gefallen. 

[X] Dann muß durch das Addon ein reeller Mehrwert geliefert werden.
Ein _8 Karten und 1 neue Waffe_ - Addon für UT2004 wäre zB nicht die Packung wert.
Auch ein Warcraft 3 Addon mit 100 neuen Mehrspielermaps, die alle flach sind mit Goldquellen in den Ecken und Wald in der Mitte und sich dadurch gleichen wie ein Ei dem nächsten, wäre nicht besonders interessant.

[X] Und schließlich muß der Inhalt für mich persönlich ansprechend sein.


----------

